# Kicking..



## Pervaz (Mar 5, 2003)

Hi all 

Although I do not do any MT - I am looking for some advice on :

a) Kicks in general - but especially developing kicks to midsections
b) How to develop power (rather than speed)

My background is based on BBJ and Systema.

Any advice would be appreactiated.

Thanks

Pervaz


----------



## Mormegil (Mar 5, 2003)

If you're talking about the famous Muay Thai round kick, the rear thay (sp?).  here's the little I know.

Lead with the hip.  Turn you hips, and body to the point that your suporting foot turns (on the balls), so that the heal almost points forward.  

If you are left lead, your supporting heal should point to about 2 o'clock.

At impact, I think your hips should point to 12 o'clock (I'm not so sure of this).  

Keep your kicking knee partially bent.  DO NOT SNAP.  This kick slams in like a baseball bat (not like a hammer).  You strike with your lower shin, not the instep.  If you miss, you usually spin around.  When you do hit (a bag or a person), you can usually get back to onguard by straightening the leg, to push off the target.

Practice on a heavy bag.

My $0.02, from JKDC training (not actual MT, so what do I know)


----------



## muayThaiPerson (Mar 6, 2003)

Speed and not power?

Let me tell you that power is a combo of speed and mass. without speed, the kick isnt that powerful. The best way to get good is to PRACTICE PRACTICE PRACTICE. I practiced for a long a$$ time until I got it good. so dont quit even if u think u cant do any kicks. i used to think "im quiting" but i stayed in the game and got good:asian:


----------



## Pervaz (Mar 7, 2003)

Cool - thx for the tips guys .. seems to be a case of blood, sweat and tears


----------



## Robbo (Mar 7, 2003)

Only three things make a good kicker...

practise,

practise,

practise.

Rob


----------



## Lyfeenz (Apr 9, 2003)

1 thing first , get some proper training on how to do it well . 
then ,  Practice , Practice , Practice.

One other thing .... How do you like systema??
I went to some classes here in T.O. at Vladimir's school , it was pretty cool . Not exactly what i was looking for in the way of training , but Damn Vlad makes it look GOOD !!! 
To this day i will remember 1 thing , Getting hit with the stick


----------



## Withered Soul (Apr 10, 2003)

Get some support in front of you, weather it's a door frame, wall or chair. Now do your desired kick but very slowly. When you get to the point where the kick should make contact, hold it for about 3 seconds and then bring it back to the start. Do 3 sets of 10-15 reps.
Don't forget to do these slowly.


----------



## Elfan (Apr 10, 2003)

Previous discussion on speed vs power:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4035

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6908


----------

